# Brightstar 24w HID - Some questions



## Xenon (Dec 7, 2005)

I got my Brightstar 24w HID today. My first impression was it is much bigger, although lighter than I expected. Construction is relatively solid. It takes about 7-8 secs to stabilise to obtain the full power with some flickering during the initial few seconds. Since this is my first HID light, firing up the first time and seeing the overewhelming whiteness is quite 'frightening' :laughing: I thought I'm prepared for it since I have a 10mil thor, but this thing is brighter still!

Below pic shows the sizes of the few brightest lights I have..look at the size
compared to my Magcharger!







Here's a beamshot comparision between the 24w HID and my favourite MC60 :thinking: Sad to see the MC60 beaten to a pulp.





Another pic showing the beamshots between the 24w (left) and the 10 mil CP
Thor (right). The HID is brighter but doesn't show well in the pic.






Questions..
1)The manual says do not ON/OFF the light repeately, so how long should I let it rest before I can on it again?
2)I can't seem to remove the ring to put in the filter, has anyone tried it?
3)How to remove the bezel to have access to the reflector as I want to blow off some dust on it.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 7, 2005)

Interesting pictures. . .I believe the repeating On/Off of HID is what makes them a tad bit temperamental. I wait about a minute or two before turning on my MagHID or CostcoHID. More than likely this significantly reduces the bulb/lampens longevity.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow Xenon, you're fast!! Heh...

I've managed to unscrew the topmost ring and tried out the filters. I'm wondering if those flimsy pieces of plastic can stand the heat.

Also, the head can be unscrewed which gives you access to the reflector. The light does seem very newly manufactured or something, it SQUEAKS loudly when I unscrew anything. I need my nyogel to arrive soon


----------



## Emilion (Dec 7, 2005)

I've read from the internet saying thay using the filters indoor will smoke them~


----------



## Xenon (Dec 7, 2005)

I've managed to unscrew the whole head to have access to the reflector to dust it. For those who want to open up the head be cautious that the glass may slip off when the head is off, luckily mine landed on the bed.

Ledcandle, mine screws nicely without squeaking at all. I'm surprised the enclosed filters are just pieces of thin plastic


----------



## Lando (Dec 7, 2005)

I got mine this morning (3 hours ago) and first of all BIG thanks to Emilion for packing it so well :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It looks like you used a whole role of tape to protect the package, took me ages to open the box :lolsign: 

I did not have to pay any tax. It would be interesting to know what worked and what didn't, did any of you guys have to pay extra VAT?

words fail to describe how bright this light actually is, it totally eclipses any of my LED light including my 3X Turbo (Nuwai) and my 6D mag. 
I showed this light to my dad and after hearing the price he was kinda shaking his head saying that it was a bit expensive, then I switched it on and he went wow thats bright Mind you he was already impressed with the little Photon keyring light a gave him 2 weeks ago, he loves it. Think he has very good flashaholic potential. I'll let him have the 3x turbo see if I can get him hooked 
Thanks again to all of you guys for making this group buy happen, it's really made my day


----------



## Emilion (Dec 7, 2005)

XDDDDD

Well, just half role of tape is used~


----------



## john2551 (Dec 8, 2005)

Emilion said:


> I've read from the internet saying thay using the filters indoor will smoke them~


 
Emil,

If it's warm outside & the tempature inside is the same, why would using the filters indoors "smoke them"? If i buy this light, i would need to use the amber filter often to direct vehicle traffic for the whole 135 minute run-time & then switch out the battery & keep on going. Would this melt the filter? The AE powerlight has a glass amber filter.

Thanks,
John


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2005)

You use HID to direct traffic? :huh:

Hope it doesn't mean shining directly into the drivers' eyes...hahaha...
It's kinda big and heavy too. How do you use it? 

The filters are REALLY flimsy things. I'm not sure if Brightstar R&Ded using them for long runtimes. They seem to almost be an afterthought; just to change the colour/diffuse the beam. Maybe they are able to take high heats though, I can't say for sure....yet. 

I think a thin piece of coloured glass cut to shape or some hi-temp plastic can easily replace these since they are just a drop-in behind the retaining 'ring'.


----------



## Carbonium (Dec 8, 2005)

It looks like the metal ring that holds the filter blocks some of the light. If you take it off you'll get wider side spill and a little more output overall.


Also how many with brightstars have a round centered hot spot with a centered bulb like the pictures above? 

Or is way your's off center and oval shaped?


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2005)

Mine has a pretty much round central hotspot.
Carbonium, how are your 2 brightstars? Are there any noticeable differences between them in build quality, beam etc...?


----------



## Carbonium (Dec 8, 2005)

LEDcandle said:


> Mine has a pretty much round central hotspot.
> Carbonium, how are your 2 brightstars? Are there any noticeable differences between them in build quality, beam etc...?




These are really nice lights. My only issue is that both bulbs on both lights were mounted off center. The pattern is almost two ovals instead of one round hotspot. I'm not sure but it looks like the bulbs are bonded to the reflector so I doubt it can be corrected.


----------



## Xenon (Dec 8, 2005)

The hotspot on mine looks pretty round and centered to me. Btw, the retaining ring on my unit is very difficult to remove. 

As mentioned to LEDCandle, my unit has some flickering during actual usage, but it seems to get better as the bulb breaks in.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah Xenon, best to email Brightstar and ask if it's anything to worry about. The ballast and bulb are warrantied for 3 mths so if its anything to do with that, at least it's covered for awhile.

Carb, sorry to hear about the oval hotspots. Guess Taiwan manufacturers still lack a little QC. Hope it still throws like hell though! 

Hope everyone gets their lights soon and all in order.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2005)

Turned on my 24w today and tried to observe it for awhile. It doesn't exactly flicker but the hotspot kinda 'throbs' a little here and there from slightly brighter back to a constant brightness.

I left the light in 'candle mode' pointing onto a white ceiling to observe the spot. In actual use, I don't notice the throb. I hope there's nothing wrong with it. Keke..


----------



## john2551 (Dec 8, 2005)

LEDcandle said:


> You use HID to direct traffic? :huh:
> 
> Hope it doesn't mean shining directly into the drivers' eyes...hahaha...
> It's kinda big and heavy too. How do you use it?
> ...


 
1) Yes, because at highway speeds i need cars to see me 1/2 to 1 mile away.
2) I'd rather have something NOT "kinda big and heavy too".
3) Being these filters are flimsy & may melt i'm changing my mind about this light.
4) I think i'm going for this light: http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm
Because it is 1) half the length & 2)has a red glass filter (better than plastic) and 3) the red is better than amber for my purpose.


----------



## XeVision (Dec 8, 2005)

LEDcandle said:


> Carb, sorry to hear about the oval hotspots. Guess Taiwan manufacturers still lack a little QC. Hope it still throws like hell though!


 
Brightstar does their manufacturing in Mainland China, not Taiwan. Only their corporate offices are in Taiwan. Their reputation for quality typically leaves something to be desired. They have made the cheap auto conversion kits for a few years.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL... everyhing is made in China nowadays, even US products. What I meant by "Taiwan manufacturer" was considering their head office location. 

The build and look of the light is really solid... so are the parts (Except those filters). Hopefully they function well and long too.


----------



## XeVision (Dec 8, 2005)

LEDcandle said:


> The build and look of the light is really solid... so are the parts (Except those filters). Hopefully they function well and long too.


 
I was speaking of the quality of the burner and the ballast. Not the exterior "show" components. The fact that it flickers when you turn it on and that hot restriking is bad for it possibly confirms that concern. One issue though in making something compact is that sometimes designs are compromised out of necessity to meet other higher priority goals such as size, weight, shape etc.


----------



## Grox (Dec 8, 2005)

A tint variation of about 5% while operating is normal in HID lights. I've also heard that the light might need a little bit of break in.


----------



## Maximus (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi all. A word of caution concerning the lamp/ballast. Make sure the reflector is not loose in relation to the ballast. Mine was starting to develop some movement after disassembling the flashlight a few times. The bulb is potted to the reflector so any movement between reflector and ballast will strain the wires to the bulb - not good. I cured this by very carefully removing the 2 screws on the collar under the reflector and useing some quick set epoxy. Seems to have fixed it very well. Also If you need to take the flashlight apart its best to remove the switch tail cap first and battery and not the head unit to reduce the risk twisting the reflector against the ballast. I would much prefer to see the lamp and ballast unit as seperate items.

Its a shame that a fairly expensive flashlight has a few areas of poor design when its generally a good robust unit.

Just my 2 pence worth.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 10, 2005)

That's what sucks about HID spotlights. With spotlights you want them to turn on with full brightness instantly. In 7-8 seconds whatever you're trying to light up might be gone... And being able to turn off and on quickly is also a good thing.

How big is the Brightstar, compared to say a typical 2MCP spotlight at Target or the 10MCP Thor?


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 10, 2005)

Maximus said:


> Its a shame that a fairly expensive flashlight has a few areas of poor design when its generally a good robust unit.
> 
> Just my 2 pence worth.



On the contrary, I think for a HID, the Brightstar is considered a fairly 'inexpensive' unit. Of course that is relative... by itself, $250 is not a small amount to spend on a flashlight.

But I was kinda prepared for some flaws when I went for the 'cheap' stuff... juz hope that if anything has to happen, it is within warranty period


----------



## Xenon (Dec 11, 2005)

So far I've been enjoying the Brightstar since the day I got my hands on it. The flickering during usage is gone, start up seems a tad smoother now, yes I guess the HID bulb need breaking in.

Under no circumstances will I be removing the head/reflector again, other than the first time I removed it to blow off some dust, but thanks to Maximus for highlighting the issue. 
Now that I'm bitten by the HID bug  I wonder how those 50w units fair  
The battery seems to last quite long too, I have use it everynight without charging it and it seems to go on and on without any major drop in perceivable brightness.


----------



## dc (Dec 11, 2005)

My BS 24w run for 2.5 hours with the 5.2a battery and the performance is consistent cos i got 2 of these battery and they have ard the same runtime.

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## cmp (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi,
Can any one know can buy this Brigtstar 24w HIID in Canada or USA.

Thanks .


----------



## john2551 (Dec 24, 2005)

cmp said:


> Hi,
> Can any one know can buy this Brigtstar 24w HIID in Canada or USA.
> 
> Thanks .


 
Here: http://www.hidxtra.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_23&products_id=30&osCsid=ae48e60d1063bbd5b3521550407c0a37

& here: http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/21wahidalwef.html


----------



## cmp (Dec 25, 2005)

John 2551. Thanks you very much.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 25, 2005)

Your better off purchasing the unit from Mark @ Aelight.com. He warranty's the unit for a full year and he does stand behind his products.


MAc


----------



## petrev (Dec 27, 2005)

john2551 said:


> 1) Yes, because at highway speeds i need cars to see me 1/2 to 1 mile away.
> 2) I'd rather have something NOT "kinda big and heavy too".
> 3) Being these filters are flimsy & may melt i'm changing my mind about this light.
> 4) I think i'm going for this light: http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm
> Because it is 1) half the length & 2)has a red glass filter (better than plastic) and 3) the red is better than amber for my purpose.




Hi - Just a note to all concerning Filters for Brightstar - Standard 62mm glass photo filters from Hoya etc. fit front thread ( Cheap generics too) - see
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1066503&postcount=188
and it takes apart as shown


----------



## john2551 (Dec 27, 2005)

petrev said:


> Hi - Just a note to all concerning Filters for Brightstar - Standard 62mm glass photo filters from Hoya etc. fit front thread ( Cheap generics too) - see
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1066503&postcount=188
> and it takes apart as shown


 
Petrev,

Are these glass filters sold in different colors?

Thanks,

John


----------



## petrev (Dec 27, 2005)

john2551 said:


> Petrev,
> 
> Are these glass filters sold in different colors?
> 
> ...



Hi John
Available from any Camera shop Red/Yellow/Green/Orange for black and white photography and amber and blue colour correcting filters of many types ! - Hoya are coated for anti reflection but cheaper generics (UK=Jessops) should work for this purpose.
Take HID Torch with you just to be sure !

This company shows the range available quite nicely - All/62mm/All
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...3&a=0&shs=&ci=113&ac=&Submit.x=11&Submit.y=11

Hope this helps
Pete


----------



## john2551 (Dec 28, 2005)

Pete,

Yes, it does. Great info. This B&H store is close to me.

Thanks,

John


----------



## petrev (Dec 28, 2005)

john2551 said:


> Pete,
> 
> Yes, it does. Great info. This B&H store is close to me.
> 
> ...



No trouble - Just luck and Google you got that link
Cheers
Pete


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 28, 2005)

petrev said:


> No trouble - Just luck and Google you got that link
> Cheers
> Pete



Thanks for the great info, Pete. Glad to see you are back in the forums. Your nice photos of the Brightstar aided my decision to get one. Actually had sent you a PM long time back but you probably didn't log onto the forums since.


----------

